# at last



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

It's almost a year to the day when swmbo last saw a consultant about getting her second knee replaced, so it's off to hospital on the 8th of Feb to get it done. Anyone want to buy a scooter  


Ron


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ron! I don't want a scooter... but I will wish you both well with the knee replacement. If it gets done on 8 Feb, it'll be all back to normal in time for the Queen's Jubilee!! Good luck to you both. :wink:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

All the best with the op.


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

....I add my heartfelt wishes for a successful result and swift recovery......

Jenny ( still avoiding the 1st knee op !)


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the best wishes, after the first knee was done life for the wife was so much easier but then the second knee started to perform but we were told four years sgo that they both needed doing then but one at a time, but as I said it's taken the best part of four years to get it sorted.
We waited and waited then an off the cuff call to the hospital [sec] and we got, oh can you be available in the first couple of weeks in February simply yes and thanks very much.

Ron


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope all goes well for her and that after the weeks of physio she'll be running around like a spring lamb!


----------

